# CONSEIL POUR IMPRIMANTE



## poupette83 (17 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je voudrai des conseils pour une imprimante :
voilà c'est pour ma fille, elle a un mac book
et veut imprimer en noir éventuellement en couleur
et pouvoir faire des scan et surtout que ce soit compatible avec son mac.
moi je vois bien une imprimante laser
(en ayant des grosses professionnelles à l'atelier)
mais il y en a tellement ...
merci de m'aider à faire un choix.


----------



## PO_ (17 Décembre 2009)

c'est clair qu'une imprimante laser monochrome, est ce qui revient le moins cher pour l'impression. 

On a affaire depuis quelques temps à une arnaque des plus magistrale de la part des constructeurs d'imprimantes, et cela va en s'aggravant : les cartouches d'encre sont de plus en plus petites ... et le prix ne baisse bien sûr pas en proportion ... quand il baisse ....


----------



## poupette83 (17 Décembre 2009)

en effet,  c'est ce qui me semble le plus raisonnable...

et dans quelle marque tu me conseillerai ??


----------



## chafpa (17 Décembre 2009)

Laser, couleur, multi-fonctions .. les prix s'envolent surtout si, en plus, on veut du Wifi et des cartouches couleurs indépendantes.

Waouh, ce serait un super cadeau de Noël


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2009)

J'ai toujours eu des imprimantes HP, et je m'en suis toujours bien porté


----------



## poupette83 (17 Décembre 2009)

oui
il me semble que HP occupe une grande place..


----------



## jesopog (17 Décembre 2009)

Je déconseillerais l'achat d'imprimantes ou de multifonctions Epson.

Mes déboires, à l'usage de deux multifonctions, en moins de 5 ans : 
buses d'encre (de la marque !) bouchées, impressions impossibles.
La dernière machine n'a été utilisable que pendant 18 mois (mars 2008-septembre 2009).
À chaque fois, appareils hors garantie, évidemment.

J'ai changé de marque et j'ai opté récemment pour une "tout -en-un" d'entrée de gamme HP.
Si cette dernière tombe en panne, son prix à l'achat ne représenterais quasiment que la moitié environ de la réparation de mon dernier multifonctions Epson (qui resterait toujours "fragile", après réparation, du côté des buses, d'ailleurs&#8230


----------



## poupette83 (17 Décembre 2009)

en effet je crois que je vais opter pour une solution
simple comme tu me conseilles..   
mais du laser ???  quand même  ??


----------



## jesopog (17 Décembre 2009)

Les multifonctions Epson et la dernière "tout-en un" HP dont je parle sont toutes trois des modèles d'imprimantes jet d'encre.
Je ne connais pas assez les imprimantes laser pour en parler honnêtement.

Désolé&#8230;


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Décembre 2009)

poupette83 a dit:


> en effet je crois que je vais opter pour une solution
> simple comme tu me conseilles..
> mais du laser ???  quand même  ??



Va faire un tour sur ce lien: Explications et comparaisons
http://www.commentcamarche.net/contents/pc/imprimante.php3
Et n'oublie pas "Google" !


----------



## chafpa (17 Décembre 2009)

Oui mais encore si un (des) vétéran(s) du Mac pouvait conseiller une imprimante :
- Couleur à cartouches séparées pour les couleurs
- Multi-fonctions
- Wifi
à des jeunes switcheurs (jeune parce que ayant switché récemment pas par l'âge :hein: )
Qui fonctionne bien sous Mac, ce serait bien


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Décembre 2009)

Canon ou HP. Inutile d'aller voir ailleurs.

Il y a Lexmar mais on n'en parle pas beaucoup. Soit y'a pas de problème, soit personne n'a de solution. 

Le dernier qui m'a parlé d'Epson est en orbite autour de Ganymède. 

Maintenant le modèle c'est selon tes moyens et tes besoins. On ne peut pas choisir à ta place.

Privilégier le laser pour une utilisation intensive (on parle d'une centaine de feuilles par mois).

Privilégier le jet d'encre pour un usage plus polyvalent (bureautique, photo, couleur). En cartouches séparées évidemment.

USB et WiFi, c'est un minimum aujourd'hui. L'idéal étant d'avoir également l'Ethernet. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'on arrive un jour à vouloir un deuxième Mac et souhaiter mettre tout ce monde en réseau. Une machine uniquement USB montrera alors ses limites.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Décembre 2009)

chafpa a dit:


> Oui mais encore si un (des) vétéran(s) du Mac pouvait conseiller une imprimante :
> - Couleur à cartouches séparées pour les couleurs
> - Multi-fonctions
> - Wifi
> ...



J'ai une Canon MP600R qui me donne entière satisfaction. Ce modèle là n'est plus au catalogue mais il y en a d'autres comme la MP560.


----------



## chafpa (18 Décembre 2009)

OK et merci. Je vais donc continuer à évoluer dans le monde des imprimantes Canon, que j'utilise depuis fort longtemps, mais en Wifi cette fois çi.  

PS : MP 560 ou MP 640 plus récente.


----------



## poupette83 (15 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Mon sujet est toujours d'actualité...  je n'ai encore rien choisi !!
Je viens de lire qu'avec une epson multifonction on ne peut pas faire de scans ??
et vous avez-vous une multifonction ??
avec une HP  peut-on faire des scans  sous mac 10.5  ??
Là j'en vois un peu de partout et je ne sais plus où donner de la tête !!
merci de votre expérence..


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Je possède une HP Officejet Pro 8500 (4 cartouches d'encre) qui fait imprimante, scanner et télécopie, et j'en suis tout à fait content.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Février 2010)

Mais sérieux : oublie Epson. T'auras que des problèmes, tant matériels que logiciels.

Oui, on peut numériser avec HP et même numériser en réseau si l'imprimante AiO est prévue pour cela. Idem chez Canon.

Choisir dans la gamme en fonction du prix que tu es prête à y mettre en sachant que les différences se font essentiellement sentir sur le scanner. Les systèmes d'impression sont peu ou prou les mêmes d'une machine à l'autre chez un constructeur (voir la référence des cartouches).


----------



## poupette83 (16 Février 2010)

bon ..  je pars acheter l'imprimante

je pense canon..  je vais revenir avec une HP
on verra ce que me conseil le vendeur..
Je vous tiens au courant..


----------



## poupette83 (17 Février 2010)

Devinez avec quelle imprimante je suis revenue ??
une "epson" ...    lol ...
bref je vais chasser vos inquiétudes...
le scanner au top...  impression de très bonne qualité...
on peut même récupérer des textes  (pas essayé)
photocopies noir ..  photocopies couleur ...
le coût ma foi pas plus - pas moins qu'une autre ...

Merci de vos conseils, je crois que le vendeur était le meilleur,
il m'a vendu la seule machine que je ne voulais pas acheter !!
Il est très fort !!


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Février 2010)

A bientôt.


----------



## pulsaracat (18 Février 2010)

aie aie aie... j'espere que tu n'habites pas dans un pays ou il fait plus de 35° en été...
J'ai eu deux Epson, toutes les deux marchaient super bien l'hiver, mais n'ont jamais passé l'été ! bouchage des buses, retour garantie, rebouchage l'été suivant, poubelle !
Depuis j'ai une canon MP620, et pas de soucis, meme à 38° de temperature ambiante !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Février 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> A bientôt.



+ 1


----------



## poupette83 (4 Mars 2010)

Ben si !!!

j'habite Nice


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2010)

Qu'est-ce qu'on disait ? Fallait pas choisir Epson.


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Mars 2010)

Veillez à ce qu'elle ne soit pas directement exposée aux feux du soleil et faire de fréquents tirages en été.

Une bonne clim ça peut aussi aider.

Pour le reste, il faudra vous adresser à votre si persuasif vendeur (rappel : les violences à la personne sont sévèrement réprimandées).


----------



## rogo (5 Mars 2010)

Mon expérience perso:
Nous avons offert il y a deux ans une multifonction à jet d'encre Epson à mon beau-frère: 

- Buses bouchées par temps chaud ou si posée trop près d'un radiateur
- Fonctionnement erratique (ne marche que si l'on ne s'en sert pas! :rateau: )

Bilan: Il s'est acheté une HP depuis quelques mois déjà! 

Quant à Lexmark : J'avais une imprimante 1er prix (pas multifonction): 
- cartouches neuves impossibles à faire fonctionner et refus de reprise par le vendeur 
=> rachat de cartouches
=> au final sur 5 cartouches d'origine achetées, deux étaient sèches et impossibles à faire fonctionner! => Déchetterie 6 mois plus tard (Imprimante + Cartouches)

Donc je suis passé à une HP multifonctions C7200 (Wifi+ réseau + recto-verso) et depuis maintenant deux ans, aucun problème. Par contre, les logiciels (*) livrés avec sont si lourds  que c'en est risible.

(*) : Windows encore pour moi hélas  

Voilà!


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Mars 2010)

T'inquiètes, Hewlett-Packard et ses logiciels écrits avec les pieds dans les après-ski, c'est pareil sur Mac OS X. 

J'ai cru un temps que HP négligeait le Mac mais en parcourant la toile, je me suis aperçu que la situation n'était pas meilleure avec Windows, même pire concernant mon imprimante. 

Bon. Aujourd'hui, c'est mieux avec Snow Leopard : il n'y plus de Photosmart Truc-chose pour nous pourrir la vie. Ça imprime, ça numérise. Ça fonctionne avec Automator et ça nous fout la paix.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2010)

Pour avoir utilisé les logiciels HP sous Windows, je confirme qu'ils sont pourris.

Enfin bon, j'en conclus de cette discussion que finalement le mieux ça reste Canon.


----------



## boninmi (5 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour avoir utilisé les logiciels HP sous Windows, je confirme qu'ils sont pourris.
> 
> Enfin bon, j'en conclus de cette discussion que finalement le mieux ça reste Canon.


+1
Mon IP3000 tient depuis j'ai oublié quand. Les cartouches sont à un prix raisonnable à condition de faire attention où on les achète et on se satisfait de l'impression des photos.


----------



## JoMac (26 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Je viens de tomber sur votre discussion très intéressante pour quelqu'un qui comme moi, vient de se rendre compte qu'Epson n'assurait pas du tout dans le monde de Mac... En voulant connecter mon AcuLaser C1100 sur un serveur d'impression freebox, je me suis rendu compte qu'elle n'était pas du tout compatible (a priori c'est la même en AirPort, dire que j'avais failli craquer).

Bref, comme de plus elle n'imprimait plus en couleur proprement (photoconducteur à changer), je me suis dit qu'il était temps de changer, et si possible sur une autre marque.

Voici les modèles qui me conviendraient :
- Lexmark C540n
- HP Color LaserJet CP1515n
- Canon i-SENSYS LBP5050n

J'aimerais simplement être sûr des compatibilités Mac de chacun de ses modèles, tant en mise en réseau, qu'en branchement direct. J'ai l'impression que la Canon galère un peu là-dessus (je suis sous SnowLeopard).

Merci pour votre aide,

Jonas


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2010)

Le mieux est encore d'aller sur les sites des constructeurs et de trouver les logiciels disponibles au téléchargement pour ces modèles. Généralement, Mac OS X 10.6 est indiqué. Si ça manque et que les logiciels datent d'avant août 2009, ça peut craindre.

Ne pas oublier que la configuration par défaut de Mac OS X contient bon nombre de gestionnaires et que des mises à jours sont disponibles via le module de mise à jour de l'OS.

Pour Canon, aller faire un tour chez Canon USA, plus explicite que le site européen.


----------



## JoMac (26 Juin 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le mieux est encore d'aller sur les sites des constructeurs et de trouver les logiciels disponibles au téléchargement pour ces modèles. Généralement, Mac OS X 10.6 est indiqué. Si ça manque et que les logiciels datent d'avant août 2009, ça peut craindre.



Merci pour ta réponse. Ce qui m'inquiète c'est que mon imprimante actuelle avait bien des drivers MacOs. Et pourtant elle ne marche pas en Airport... C'est là dessus que je m'inquiète : a priori Lexmart est vraiment super compatible, HP est vendue sur l'Apple Store donc je me dis que ce serait un compte. Et quant à Canon, en cherchant vite fait, j'ai l'impression que c'est la croix et la bannière...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Juin 2010)

Pour la Canon iSensys LBP 5050n et Mac OS X 10.6, on trouve un Canon CAPT Printer Driver version 3.10 sur le site de Canon Europe : http://fr.software.canon-europe.com/products/0010663.asp

Toutefois, il faut demander le résultat en anglais pour qu'il apparaisse.

Ce modèle n'est pas référencé aux USA.


----------



## chaudletaxi (12 Juillet 2010)

hello,

oulala je fais bien de passer sur ce topic car moi qui voulait acheter une HP la je me suis bien fait refroidir. 
en fait je veux acheter une multifonction avec un bon scanner et si possible avec une connectique ethernet car nous avons deux portables et un fixe chez nous dans notre appart et je n´ai pas envie de m´embêter avec un fonctionnement en usb.
vu que je n´ai pas non plus un budget de fou je ne pense pas en prendre une laser.
je pense me tourner vers les deux marques canon ou HP. 
j´ai un modèle de chez HP qui me plaît bien et qui rentre dans mes prix ( le Photosmart 8180)
http://www.idealo.fr/prix/835226/hewlett-packard-hp-photosmart-c8180.html

le seul truc qui me fait peur mais qui n´a peut-être pas raison de l´etre c´est qu´apparement Hp ce n´est pas facile d´utilisation sur windows alors je n´imagine pas sur mac si il faut l´installer en réseau.
du coup si vous connaissez des modèles Canon qui sont aussi biens voir mieux en résolution d´impression et de scan je vous remercie à l´avance de me les communiquer.

Dam


----------



## PO_ (15 Juillet 2010)

chaudletaxi a dit:


> hello,
> 
> oulala je fais bien de passer sur ce topic car moi qui voulait acheter une HP la je me suis bien fait refroidir.
> en fait je veux acheter une multifonction avec un bon scanner et si possible avec une connectique ethernet car nous avons deux portables et un fixe chez nous dans notre appart et je n´ai pas envie de m´embêter avec un fonctionnement en usb.
> ...



Faut bien réfléchir pour le "budget de fou", parce que les cartouches d'encre des imprimantes jet d'encre coûtent très chères, et sont de plus en plus petites. Une Laser au final ne revient pas si chère que cela. 

Le seul problème est que moins l'imprimante laser est chère, moins la capacité de la cartouche de Toner est importante. Même principe que pour le jet d'encre ...

Personnellement, je suis allergique au principe du multifonction pour imprimer-scanner, ... J'ai un scanner Epson 4870 photo acheté il y a 6 ans maintenant. Il a plusieurs dizaines de milliers de scans à son actif, et fonctionne toujours parfaitement. Je doute qu'une multifonction ait tenu le choc de la même manière. Aucune multifonction , à l'époque de son achat ne présentait des caractéristiques équivalentes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juillet 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> Faut bien réfléchir pour le "budget de fou", parce que les cartouches d'encre des imprimantes jet d'encre coûtent très chères, et sont de plus en plus petites. Une Laser au final ne revient pas si chère que cela.
> 
> Le seul problème est que moins l'imprimante laser est chère, moins la capacité de la cartouche de Toner est importante. Même principe que pour le jet d'encre ...
> 
> Personnellement, je suis allergique au principe du multifonction pour imprimer-scanner, ... J'ai un scanner Epson 4870 photo acheté il y a 6 ans maintenant. Il a plusieurs dizaines de milliers de scans à son actif, et fonctionne toujours parfaitement. Je doute qu'une multifonction ait tenu le choc de la même manière. Aucune multifonction , à l'époque de son achat ne présentait des caractéristiques équivalentes.



A l'heure actuelle, chez Canon, tu as ce modèle qui offre à peu près les mêmes caractéristiques.

Et je ne crois qu'une imprimante multifonction soit moins fiable qu'une imprimante et un scanner séparés. Le seul problème est que, si elle tombe en panne, tu te retrouves sans rien : ni imprimante, ni scanner.

Mais cet inconvénient est minime par rapport aux avantages. Par exemple, essaie de faire des photocopies avec une imprimante et un scanner séparés et tu m'en diras des nouvelles.

Et avec le développement du numérique, on scanne de moins en moins de photos. Donc on a de moins en moins besoin de scanners ultraperformants.

Et personnellement, depuis que j'ai goûté aux imprimantes multifonctions, je ne jure plus que par ça.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> A l'heure actuelle, chez Canon, tu as ce modèle qui offre à peu près les mêmes caractéristiques.
> 
> Et je ne crois qu'une imprimante multifonction soit moins fiable qu'une imprimante et un scanner séparés. Le seul problème est que, si elle tombe en panne, tu te retrouves sans rien : ni imprimante, ni scanner.
> 
> ...



Ça ne pose strictement aucun problème, surtout avec Canon.


Comme toujours, tout dépend de ce qu'on veut obtenir. J'ai une multi-fonction et un scanner photo, je ne les utilise pas pour le même emploi.

Au sujet des modèles cités. La HP Photosmart 8180 commence à dater un peu, je ne la conseillerais pas. Aujourd'hui chez Hewlett-Packard, il convient de se tourner vers la gamme "Premium". La Pixma MP 990 est plus chère que ses équivalents chez Hewlett-Packard et, pour les fonctions "photo" qu'elle présente, il vaut beaucoup mieux se tourner vers un scanner indépendant (Canon ou Epson) qui sera bien plus performant.

D'une manière générale, l'intégration logicielle est devenue meilleure chez HP que chez Canon depuis l'avènement de Snow Leopard ; alors qu'HP utilise Automator, le MP Navigateur de Canon est une véritable une usine à gaz.

Si vous désirez une imprimante multi-fonction, choisissez-là avec des capacités réseau, WiFi ou Ethernet+WiFi (le mieux à mon avis), destinez-là à un usage essentiellement bureautique, avec des encres séparées. Pour la photographie avancée et les diapositives/film, il convient de se tourner vers un matériel dédié.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça ne pose strictement aucun problème, surtout avec Canon.



Ca ne pose peut-être aucun problème mais pour l'avoir longtemps pratiqué je peux dire que ce n'est pas franchement pratique. Et il faut que l'ordinateur soit allumé. Avec les multifonctions, c'est nettement plus pratique et on n'a pas besoin de l'ordinateur.




Moonwalker a dit:


> le MP Navigateur de Canon est une véritable une usine à gaz.



Je l'utilise depuis que Transfert d'images pédale dans la semoule pour piloter le scanner de ma MP600R et je ne trouve pas que c'est une usine à gaz.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Si vous désirez une imprimante multi-fonction, choisissez-là avec des capacités réseau, WiFi ou Ethernet+WiFi (le mieux à mon avis), destinez-là à un usage essentiellement bureautique, avec des encres séparées. Pour la photographie avancée et les diapositives/film, il convient de se tourner vers un matériel dédié.



Wi-fi, encres [couleur] séparées... et recto-verso (de préférence automatique).


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> (...)
> Je l'utilise depuis que Transfert d'images pédale dans la semoule pour piloter le scanner de ma MP600R et je ne trouve pas que c'est une usine à gaz.
> 
> (...)



Je me tapes la version 2 avec un scanner LiDE sur mon MBP et toutes ces fenêtres à la micromou m'emm*** !!!

Avec ma bonne vieille HP ou mon CanoScan 4400F, Aperçu se charge de tout afficher sans avoir à supporter cette interface pourrie. Je parle bien du MP Navigator EX et du grotesque Solution Menu, pas de l'interface du pilote ScanGear. Il faut être malade à piquer pour pondre un truc pareil.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je me tapes la version 2 avec un scanner LiDE sur mon MBP et toutes ces fenêtres à la micromou m'emm*** !!!
> 
> Avec ma bonne vieille HP ou mon CanoScan 4400F, Aperçu se charge de tout afficher sans avoir à supporter cette interface pourrie. Je parle bien du MP Navigator EX et du grotesque Solution Menu, pas de l'interface du pilote ScanGear. Il faut être malade à piquer pour pondre un truc pareil.



Moi, j'utilise MP Navigator 3.0.4.


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Moi, j'utilise MP Navigator 3.0.4.



Ce que j'ai vu sur la vidéo de présentation de la MP 990 me démontre qu'il s'agit du même genre de sottise.


----------



## Orange-SiOuxSie (18 Juillet 2010)

Merci pour cette discussion très intéressante !
Je comprends mieux pourquoi mon imprimante Epson laisse d'horribles traces sur les copies, même en nettoyant et re-nettoyant les buses... et mon scanneur Epson devient faiblard...

J'envisage de me racheter une imprimante multifonction (scanneur, photocopieur) et j'ai cru comprendre que HP et Canon étaient les marques les plus appropriées.
J'ai un MacBook, pas de nécessité particulière de connexion en réseau et j'aurai aimé une *imprimante laser* (dont je connais bien leur qualité et vitesse d'impression !!). Leurs prix m'ont cependant un peu refroidit... *Reviennent-elles vraiment moins chers à l'usage avec l'absence de cartouches d'encres à acheter ?*
Parce qu'entre une _HP ColorLaserJet CM1312/NON MFP 128MO_ à 368 par exemple et une _Canon PIXMA MP270/NON A4 8.4ipm 4800dpi_ à 53 ou une _HP DeskJet F2480aio/NL FR 20ppm A4_ à 62, il y a une différence... et je me demande si, même avec le prix des cartouches, une jet d'encre ne reviendrait pas moins cher...

Merci d'avance si vous pouvez me conseiller.

P.S. : usage de l'imprimante : photocopies (N&B), impression de rapports, documents en couleur (avec images) et en N&B, scan de documents (cartes, etc), impression transparents et photos (occasionnel).


----------



## marc92 (7 Septembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> A l'heure actuelle, chez Canon, tu as ce modèle qui offre à peu près les mêmes caractéristiques.
> 
> Et je ne crois qu'une imprimante multifonction soit moins fiable qu'une imprimante et un scanner séparés. Le seul problème est que, si elle tombe en panne, tu te retrouves sans rien : ni imprimante, ni scanner.
> 
> ...




Bonjour,

Peux-tu donner le modèle car le lien ne fonctionne plus.

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2010)

marc92 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Peux-tu donner le modèle car le lien ne fonctionne plus.
> 
> Merci



Bonjour,

Chez moi, il fonctionne très bien.

Le modèle est la MP990.


----------



## Langellier (17 Décembre 2011)

jesopog a dit:


> Je déconseillerais l'achat d'imprimantes ou de multifonctions Epson.
> Mes déboires, à l'usage de deux multifonctions, en moins de 5 ans :
> buses d'encre (de la marque !) bouchées, impressions impossibles.
> La dernière machine n'a été utilisable que pendant 18 mois (mars 2008-septembre 2009).
> À chaque fois, appareils hors garantie, évidemment.


J'ai eu exactement les mêmes problèmes avec une Epson multifonction DX7450.
Impossible de déboucher la buse noire. Très courte durée de vie de l'imprimante. Maintenant je m'en sers uniquement comme scanner.


----------



## KERRIA (17 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir

Outre que je n'ai que des EPSON...du A4 jusqu'au traceur ( Mille fois hélas pour le prix des cartouches...un vrais hold up ), Jai en appoint une "lexmark pro 805" (WiFi - jet d'encre 4 cartouches ) et j'en connais 3 autres du même acabit dans mon entourage...vraiment multifonction :  Imprimante/Photocopieuse/Scanner....ça fonctionne très correctement..et garantie 5 ans..

A signaler que la cartouche d'encre noir est plus grosse et qu'à contenance égale son prix est plus abordable que chez la concurrence

Seul problème que j'ai eu et qu'un autre à eu aussi c'est la tête d'impression qui à laché
Mais Lexmark à l'air d'avoir l'habitude, ça se traite par téléphone avec beaucoup d'amabilité et 3 ou 4 jours après on reçoit une tête neuve avec un lot de cartouches.....

Ce que je déteste c'est la WIFI car réactions bien plus lente que le filaire...

Il faut compter environ 225,00 euros ( Voir PIXMANIA.... )


----------

